# Scarlet letter sucks



## zeeby (Dec 17, 2006)

horrible book, ok plot, but terrible book. Wasn't even good imagery (at least to me) in it


----------



## rboy27 (Dec 17, 2006)

It certainly isn't my favorite book, but I love the idea behind it. All the symbolism is great, though the writing is pretty dry at times.


----------



## Xeones (Mar 20, 2007)

Too right!! I had to do that book for my AS level in English, what an effort to read, i never even finished it.......still got an A though, ha!


----------



## CrazyGal (Mar 20, 2007)

I didnt think it was that bad, It's boring to study though, I like some of it, its interesting, and then some of it is unneccesary, like the whole first chapter


----------



## Hodge (Mar 20, 2007)

It's such a good book. Oh my. A society that is unwilling to forgive or forget because it believes what Hester did was evil and god will punish her for it, yet they're the only ones punishing her, even when she's clearly sorry about it. And they condemn her innocent child for it as well while her angry husband sticks around JUST to slowly sicken and kill Dimmesdale, for when he dies, Chillingworth disappears...

Such a good book. I love Hawthorne.


----------



## Dexter67 (Mar 21, 2007)

I had to read it for my Honors English class, and boy, that was one book that was hard to get through. It certainly isn't my favorite, but I wouldn't say it sucked. The writing was kind of dry and boring at the begining, I liked it more towards the end.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 21, 2007)

Hodge said:
			
		

> It's such a good book. Oh my. A society that is unwilling to forgive or forget because it believes what Hester did was evil and god will punish her for it, yet they're the only ones punishing her, even when she's clearly sorry about it. And they condemn her innocent child for it as well while her angry husband sticks around JUST to slowly sicken and kill Dimmesdale, for when he dies, Chillingworth disappears...
> 
> Such a good book. I love Hawthorne.



I don't think I've ever agreed with you more... actually, this might be a first. 

Dry writing? Are you kidding? I felt Hester's humiliation when she was put at the spire.


----------



## Swift84 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nathaniel Hawthorne's best work is his short stories, second only to Edgar Allen Poe. "Young Goodman Brown" is the shit. I would also recommend picking up "Twice Told Tales," a collection of shorts from Hawthorne.


----------



## JP Wagner (Apr 26, 2007)

the scarlet letter is a classic for a reason. i read it back in high school and couldnt stand it, but then reading it again in college, when i actually understood it, I loved it.

its great symbolism and has a great message.


----------



## William_Goffspeare (Apr 28, 2007)

The long introduction, "The Customs House", is very boring and mostly inessential to the plot, but once you get into the actual story and leave this behind you, I found it pretty interesting. It's not so much the actions of the characters that matter later on so much as it is the focus of their mindset and their psychological state. As previously mentioned, the message is profound as well. Some parts aren't as interesting as others, but as stated by others, it's a classic for a reason.

P.S. I read this several months ago, so my memory might be a little rusty on it.:wink:


----------



## AppleofEris (May 11, 2007)

The sad thing is, I actually even enjoyed "The Custom House." The fact is, one has to read "Scarlet Letter" past the plot. I haven't read this book in two or three years, but it's definitely in my favorites section of Literature. Not only is it an examination of such a culturally fascinating time in American History, it is an examination of humanity itself. The whole book is so highly structured and almost perfectly played out - it is Hawthorne at his genius. Though I am a larger fan of Hawthorn'es short stories, (Everyone needs to read "The Minister's Black Veil"), you can't deny the beauty that was The Scarlet Letter. There are only two American classics in the world of truly classical Literature, Moby Dick and The Scarlet Letter. Why do you think that is?

~AoE


----------



## TWariner (Sep 22, 2007)

I thought it was a good book.


----------



## Eragon_Fanatic (Oct 11, 2007)

It was okay, Its really the first classic I was introducd to. 
And I hated reading it.  I would go to class on friday my teacher would explain what everything meant and I would like it again. 
But now that I know the symbols and plot its not a bad book.


----------



## whoamI (Oct 17, 2007)

*I would have to disagree*

Well not completely...I too found the book VERY boring at first.  but something that i have found with almost all classic literature is that u have to look at the book in a global view rather than just, i guess, immersing yourself in the story.  Once i looked into the background of the story i realized that during that time period what she did was a very serious crime.  And i really started to read in between the lines and i would often spend 30 minutes on a page figuring out all that i could.  It is especially interesting when you relate it to todays life.  The substantial differences that have occured over a relatively short period of time are absolutely incredible.  Once you begin to look at the book not as a book of enjoyment but as a book of knowledge then you will truly begin to enjoy it.   How wierd.


----------



## Rabid Euphoria (Nov 22, 2007)

I didn't much care for it at first but as Chillingworth became involved, Dimmesdale's character fleshed and the constant allusions to Pearl's demonic  existence.  It's a great book on social imagry and the effect of burdens, humiliation and how mistakes can be haunting. The story is still applicable to today's society, from many respects. Hester's sin, even long after forgotten by the towns people, was burned within her.   

I do feel as though the writing was dry in terms of excitement. It's a very slow and mostly dull story but the writing and the narration was phenomenal. Out of all the books I've had to read for school I enjoyed this one most. 

I wish I still had the essay I wrote I called 'The Consequences of Truth' regardling 'The Scarlet Letter'.  I got a great grade on it but lost it when my harddrive was formatted.


----------



## Defiant Rain (Jan 1, 2008)

No!

Ok book to read, amazing book to study!

The custom house not so much.

The rest of it in first reading was ok, but to study, wow! There is so much to interpret. It has inspired me to write about sin. It has such fundamental ideals, concepts of sin and concepts of love and oh so saddening! Actually I found it very sinister, maybe it was because the shadow of the self and the devi land such were so empathic to the reader and maybe I'm just talking flying hippos because I'm so tired, but I think it's a great book, but I can't like it because I find it so freaking scary! (Weird of me I know).


----------



## SadLuckDame (Jan 11, 2008)

This had to be one of my favorites yet. It moved me in feeling for Hester, and little Pearl,. If only at times you could reach in to help, sooth, cry with a character, this book stirred that emotion in me. It was passionate, and a cold cruel world twisted into one. 

Now the movie was a sad let down to me after reading it first. It captured little I felt.


----------

